# Mozart - String Quartet 20 'Hoffmeister' K499 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Quartet in D major K. 499 was composed in 1786 and dedicated to Mozart’s friend and fellow Freemason, tge music publisher and composer Franz Anton Hoffmeister.
For me, it's a quartet that gets weightier with each movement. The first movement Allegretto is light and opens with a gentle fanfare as all four instruments play in unison. The main theme (arpeggiated with repetitions of a single note) consumes the entire movement which unfurls as a series of loose variations on its opening bars.
In the Menuetto things switch up with darker chromatic lines. Mozart chooses a novel approach, cleverly switching things about so what begins as a fairly simple minuet ends up being far from that, almost seeming like a short musical game of cat and mouse.
The Adagio is lovely with its slow, arresting dotted rhythms, elaborated on by the first violin which comes to dominate events. I love the way that Mozart divides the quartet into alternating pairs of upper and lower instruments that echo each other.
In the Allegro finale Mozart creates light and dark textures and ensembles that can really emphasise these always impress me. With its zippy, playful opening, featuring the violin predominantly you'd expect it to carry on in a similar fashion but Mozart gives us some compact contrapuntal writing that is an absolute joy. The Hoffmeister is a clever, mischievous and witty quartet and for me one of Mozart's finest. I couldnt pick a very 'top' recording below so my final list of recordings are a group that I find especially superb but there's no clear go-to amongst them, currently, for me. I've yet to addd in the Netherlands SQ and Salomon recordings yet (as I have then at home) so I'll pop them in at a later date when I return from holiday.

Here's a terrific live recording from the Hagen Quartet.





Kashmir

Wiener Philharmonisches Streichquartett
Budapest (1955)
Chilingirian
Eder
Vienna String Quartet
Talich
Melos
Dimov
Franz Schubert
Juilliard (early 50s / 1974)
Quatuor Volta
Fine Arts (Live WFMT 1967-73)

*Houses of the Holy 

Amadeus (1963) *- more vibrato and unapologetically older-fashioned in aspect this is still a fine reading. I prefer this to their earlier 1955 recording which has some sloppiness in playing.
*Juilliard (Orfeo) *- not as brisk as their earlier CBS effort this one has an 'on-the-fly' appeal and I really enjoyed the snap of the Juilliard and that finale, in particular.
*Salomon* - better sprung than some of their other Mozart this is a fine reading, full of character and exuberance.
*Mosaiques* - lovely, lighter recording on period instruments. There's a slow and long first movement and for me it would be higher apart from that opening allegretto, which is immense in length and too langorous in my book. Elsewhere its superb. Others will feel differently and will place it higher (understandably). 
*Belcea* - see remarks above for the Mosaiques as this is similar in realisation, lengthwise, but the playing is much more dynamic and beefy (this may climb up these lists).
*Barylli* - what a great old recording this is. Bags of personality good range of dynamics and great understanding between instruments. In conversation, the quartet sound solid and dextrous.
*Smetana (BBC 1965) *- judged in performance alone this is a difficult one to beat (the allegretto is a delight). The rhythmic snap and propulsive momentum from this 'played from memory' performance are great but the BBC sound is a little dull and lifeless for such a fine account. Bummer!
*ABQ (EMI) *- this one is sharper, brisker and more driven than their Teldec one but that does not detract. There's a distinct feeling of spontaneity, especially in the first half of the quartet.
*Prague* - lovely, warm and congenial account played with a lightness of touch that's really endearing and some old-fashioned, judicious use of portamenti at times is fine.
*Festetics* - the slightly wiry tone may put some off but its not a major issue and the Festetics commitment and nuanced manner works very well here.
*Armida* - I prefer the Armida in the 3 Prussians but this is a fine effort in its own right, beautifully recorded and well-detailed with little ornamentation.
*American String Quartet* - my ony qualm over this excellent recording is the predominance of the cello in the recording which is fine in rhythmically quicker movements but a little too 'big' in slower sections (especially the slow movement). This is otherwise a great straight-down-the-middle account
*Suske* - you'd never believe from the sound or performance style this was an early 70s recording. Strong and agile

*Stairway to Heaven

Italiano* - seriously gorgeous interplay especially in the 4th movement. It may be older in style and sound but its such a classy performance and certainly not broad. The slow movement is divine. 
*Hagen* - the Hagen have recorded this twice but the latest recording impresses more in the outer movements (their finale is wonderful) so it's an easier recommendation for the top. This is such a terrific, nuanced recording you can't help but love it all.
*Klenke* - the German ensemble have an airy and detailed sound that makes you feel totally at ease in this repertoire. Like many of their Mozart quartet recordings the detailed sound and fine articulation make this even more impressive
*Alexander* - Vital, urgent and gloriously realised. Their bold, no-nonsense approach is refreshing, especially in outer movements with the vital finale being a clear favourite.
*Leipziger* - perfect intonation and a singing, sweet tone make this a very easily digested performance that impresses more with each play. The Leipzigers sound naturally at home here.
*ABQ (Teldec) *- as much as I enjoy their EMI account this one is even better. Apart from the fine interpretive judgements I love the line they keep throughout each movement. Just as incisive as their 1988 recording but with a flow that mesmerise.


----------

